# reverse engineering tool gesucht: source code -> uml klassendiagramm



## ruutaiokwu (1. Okt 2010)

hallo zusammen,

bin schon seit monaten auf der suche nach einem guten reverse-engineering-tool, mit dem man aus java-klassen ein uml-klassendiagramm erzeugen kann.

leider finde ich nur schrott, oder lockvögel ("community edition")

weiss jemand von euch ein tool. borland together ist eine saubere sache, nur kostet das leider...:-(


grüsse, jan


----------



## Cage Hunter (2. Okt 2010)

Wenn du wirklich schon seit Monaten suchst, dann hättest du sicher schon eine Lösung gefunden.
Meine Suche ergab damals, dass es keine vernünftigen kostenlosen Versionen gibt.
Alle können unterschiedlich viel, sind unterschiedlichst stabil und keines kann alles...
Sag mir Bescheid wenn's doch was gibt^^


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Okt 2010)

"Wenn du wirklich schon seit Monaten suchst, dann hättest du sicher schon eine Lösung gefunden."

...natürlich nicht ununterbrochen! ;-)

ich suche ebenfalls eine kostenlose lösung. wenn ich was einigermassen vernünftiges gefunden habe melde ich mich wieder.


gruss, jan


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2010)

Ich suche ca. 2,5 Sekunden und finde dutzende Threads hier im Forum, die meist zu denselben paar Ergebnissen führen, zB: http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/89148-eclipse-uml-diagramm-erstellen.html


----------



## cz3kit (4. Okt 2010)

Ich kann da ObjectAid empfehlen. Es ist ein Plugin für Eclipse und Funktioniert einfach super. Man erstellt einfach eine neues Datei und Zieht dann die Klassen der Drag-and-Drop in die Datei. Wird die Klasse geändert, also z.B. eine neue Methode, aktualisiert ObjectAid das von alleine. Außerdem kann man die UML-Diagramme als Bildformat speichern.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (5. Okt 2010)

hallo zusammen,

danke für eure tipps, besonders cz3kit!!!

das tool ObjectAid ist wirklich gut!


grüsse, jan


----------

